# body Onload Problem



## Honigbiene (20. März 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

<html>
<body onload="window.setTimeout('getSecs()',1)" LEFTMARGIN="0" TOPMARGIN="0" MARGINWIDTH="0" MARGINHEIGHT="0" ONLOAD="preloadImages();">

...weitere Quelltext

</body>
</html>

daruch hab ich für den bodybefehl 2 unterschiedliche sachen drin stehen, einmal für einen besucherstatus (Zeit) und dann noch meine Rolloverbilder. Er zeigt mir aber nur eines an (entweder oder)

ich möchte aber beides angezeigt bekommen, sowohl meine Rollover als auch den Zähler.

Wer hat ne Lösung?


----------



## Maik (20. März 2005)

Hallo Honigbiene, 

notiere mal deine beiden Scripts (voneinander getrennt durch ein Semikolon, Strichpunkt) in *einem onload=* -Attribut ;-]


```
<body onload="window.setTimeout('getSecs()',1);preloadImages();" LEFTMARGIN="0" TOPMARGIN="0" MARGINWIDTH="0" MARGINHEIGHT="0">
```

greez, maik.l


----------



## Honigbiene (20. März 2005)

Ah danke das war die Lösung... manchmal kommt man nicht auf die einfachsten Sachen


----------

